# [SOLVED] Just built... Doesn't Work?



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got new computer components in the mail today from newegg.

COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Foxconn P9657AA-8KS2H LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard
ASUS EN7300GT SILENT/HTD/256M GeForce 7300GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card
Thermaltake Purepower W0100RU ATX 12V 2.0 500W Power Supply
Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Conroe 2.13GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6420
Kingston 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model KVR667D2N5K2/2G
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST380815AS 80GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write Black SATA Model LH-20A1S

I believe I have everything connected. I press the power button, the power light turns on, fans turn on, graphics card is on... Nothing appears on the screen. I put in another graphics card, didn't work, tried another monitor, didn't work. HDD's are spinning. I have no idea why it's not working. Could the mobo be fried? CPU fan is working. I don't understand why it isn't booting.

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

Can you try another power supply it may be to weak


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

I have one that is in another system, my DAW. But it's not coming out. I'd have to take everything out of it to take it out.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

Thats what i think it is unless you forgot something like pushing the ram or video card in all the way.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

ok... i'll check the RAM


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

Have you double checked to make sure you have the 4 pin power connected to the motherboard in addition to the 20/24 pin main power


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

not the ram, or vid card. checking the 4 pin now.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

i connected a 4 pin ( oooo ) into the mobo. It's still doing the same thing.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

BTW, I don't hear any mobo beeps either.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

I'm sorry if I am coming across as impatient. But I've been trying to figure this out for 5 hours now and am clueless.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

OK... well I figured out that the RAM I have is 667 and not 800 which is the mobo standard. But the same thing is happening. I put in 2 gigs of ram from my DAW which is DDR2 800, the mobo standard, and the problem is still here.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*



Se7eN said:


> i connected a 4 pin ( oooo ) into the mobo. It's still doing the same thing.


You may have damaged the motherboard if the CPU tried too pull too much power from the board/24-pin main connector.

Make sure your motherboard speaker is connected and facing the right way. The speaker is polarized, so if it is plugged in but you hear no beeps, turn the connector around and listen again.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*



TheMatt said:


> You may have damaged the motherboard if the CPU tried too pull too much power from the board/24-pin main connector.
> 
> Make sure your motherboard speaker is connected and facing the right way. The speaker is polarized, so if it is plugged in but you hear no beeps, turn the connector around and listen again.


Because I plugged in the 4 pin connector?

Where is the mobo speaker?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

If you tried running the CPU without the 4-pin connector it may have been damaged.

The speaker usually comes with the case. Check your motherboard manual for instructions on installing it.

One more thing. Very important. When you power on the computer but don't see anything on the monitor, pus the reset button and see if it will POST.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

I saw nothing in the manual about connecting the 4 pin connector. There was no speaker. I looked at the mobo, and there is no connector for it. There is a place where a connector should go, but nothing was soldered in place.

POST?


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

http://xs119.xs.to/xs119/07395/MOBO.JPG

It's the 8 pin circled in green.
My PSU doesn't have that. It has a 4 pin (2x2) and a 6 pin (3x2). Can i get an adapter for that? or do I need a PSU with the 8 pin? (4x2)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

You can plug the 4-pin into the 8-pin. You don't need any adapter and it will only fit in one way. Look at the keying and then plug it in.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

I tried that before. I got a beep (finally) but it advanced no further. the screen didn't turn on or anything.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

Re-seat the video card to make sure. Also re-seat the RAM and swap out the sticks. Try another monitor.

One beep in the Award BIOS (the BIOS your board has) indicates that it had a successful POST.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

What is POST?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

The POST (Power On Self Test) is a quick test the computer does on the CPU and RAM. Additionally, when you turn on the switch on the back of the power supply, it also runs a quick stability check.

If you hear one beep it means the computer has basic functionality and it is likely something with the monitor or VGA cable.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

Ok. Well I already ordered a new PSU and some new RAM (DDR2 800)... Hopefully that will fix the problem. I've tried different monitors. VGA cable? which one is that


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

The one that goes from the computer to the monitor


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

ok, thought so, I'm using DVI instead of D-sub. I used a different cable too.


----------



## Morph1 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

I had a similar problem, it was the power supply.
Please report back with your findings.

Hope everything is runing by now...

Cheers


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

Thanks Morph1

I get another DVD drive and RAM in today, but don't get the PSU until thursday or friday 

I'll let you know what happens when I get it put together.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

Morph1,
I got the new PSU and memory in yesterday. It's working very well now. 

I'm very excited.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

Happy to here that


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*

Glad its working. What power supply do you have?


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought a corsair 450watt.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003

It was the only one i could find that had an 8-pin for the CPU and that wasn't horribly expensive.

I'll upload a picture if anyone's interested.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats a very good power supply for your system. :smile:


----------



## Morph1 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Just built... Doesn't Work?*



Se7eN said:


> Morph1,
> I got the new PSU and memory in yesterday. It's working very well now.
> 
> I'm very excited.


that's cool, 
I had the same problem, and almost lost all my hair trying to work around it.:laugh:

Glad you got it going.
:wave:


----------

